# Good bye



## jonrms (Dec 4, 2017)

I wish everyone well. And I hope you all prosper in your ventures.

I am leaving the forum for good. 



I hope to hear from you.

Good luck and be safe

Happy holidays

Jon


----------



## niks neims (Dec 4, 2017)

jonrms said:


> I wish everyone well. And I hope you all prosper in your ventures.
> 
> I am leaving the forum for good.
> 
> ...



You got some nerve, you hypocrite, don`t you dare to try turn this around on GRF, by making it look like you are leaving voluntarily; YOU ARE GETTING BANNED for your attitude in this thread: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=26381&p=279931#p279931
and to make such a drama-queen, passive-agressive "good-bye" after that... I`ll bet that ICQ (or whatever) of yours will stay pretty quiet....

p.s. to anyone wondering, this post of mine is not for the benefit of this "jonrms" guy, don`t care about him one way or another, it is mainly for any new or potential member stumbling upon this crocodile-tear and getting wrong impression


----------



## jonrms (Dec 4, 2017)

I am leaving voluntary. I would be subject to a 1 week ban. This is the type of attitude to expect from some members. I called a moderator a grammar Nazi. Often said on forums. No tears. 

But I still wish you good health and luck in your recovery and be safe.


----------



## niks neims (Dec 4, 2017)

jonrms said:


> But I still wish you good health and luck in your recovery and be safe.



Well thank you! I wish all the same to you!

Also I am sorry if any of our conversing made you feel unpleasant, I do not think that you are bad person, it`s just that communication through public forum sometimes brings out the worst in us.

Good luck!


----------



## jonrms (Dec 4, 2017)

niks neims said:


> jonrms said:
> 
> 
> > But I still wish you good health and luck in your recovery and be safe.
> ...


I agree. I got the answer I needed. And hopefully someone else might benefit from the reply from the other member. I am still teaching my new S8+ terms. Sadly it did make 2 mistakes originally. Ps to the other member yes your should have been You're my mistake.

I did ask a moderator to delete my account. I replied to him and wished him well as well. I don't have ill feelings. I am not sure if I belong here. However I have learnt alot. And I am greatfull for that I don't mind a joke or teasing but a reply just on spelling I found inappropriate. I could have received a pm. Then I would have changed it. 

But still I do wish everyone a safe new year and a healthy one too. 

Thank you all for the valuable contribution and help in a short time.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 4, 2017)

Sure, I could have sent a PM, but then I had to do it over and over again. To post public I can address everyone at the same time. I always keep in mind that what I write on the public forum is not only directed to the one asking questions but also to everyone else later on, searching for the same answer... the ones we never hear from.

Spelling on any other forum might not matter, but when people mix up nitrate with nitrite, bisulfite with bisulfate and so on. Asking unclear questions might lead to getting bad advice and with what we are playing around with it can be the difference between a safe procedure and putting people at risk.

And for being a grammar nazi, maybe I am but I feel it's disrespecting to the readers and the people trying to help you not to check what you are writing makes sence. If I take a few minutes to check my spelling by using the preview button then I might save thousands of readers seconds, if not minutes. Added together that's quite a lot of time.
Don't think my math is relevant... just go and check the read count on some older posts.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=49&start=2000

I ALWAYS use preview on everything I write here. I still make mistakes and when pointed out I try to improve my writing as well as correcting old postings.

Oh yeah, I extended a sentence that was a bit unclear when I proofread this post.

Göran


----------



## niks neims (Dec 4, 2017)

jonrms said:


> reply just on spelling I found inappropriate



bullcrap
your original post is incoherent mess, and after Goran tries to correct you (publicly, as it ought to be done!) you immediately become hostile and resort to name-calling, INSTEAD OF EDITING YOUR MISTAKES!!! So again, dont try to make this more than it is - your inappropriate reaction to your percievied humiliation.... and let me tell you - it WAS all in your head, but now, now that you have dragged it out much more... now IT IS about your personality, and if you can`t see past your bruised ego, well then, quouting you:


jonrms said:


> I am not sure if I belong here


on the other hand, if you would be man enough to apologize, correct your mistakes and learn your lesson, I bet that most of us would be glad if you stayed, I know I would.


----------



## niks neims (Dec 4, 2017)

g_axelsson said:


> I ALWAYS use preview on everything I write here



me too, and still I end up editing most of my posts anyways, when I notice some mistakes that have slipped by while previewing... and eaven then I am shure - to a native-english speaker they must sound like drunk-posting


----------



## Lou (Dec 4, 2017)

Let's all cool our jets!

Responding to someone's request for clarifying a shoddily written post in the hostile fashion that jonrms did is why he was banned for a week.

He would rather not come back, so "poor" has his treatment been here, and if that is his attitude, then so be it.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 4, 2017)

I don't likes seaing people get baned for pour gramer you no those new fones shure can mess up you're spelling so he should just try to be kool and relax and be learned on stuff. jest sayin"


----------



## anachronism (Dec 4, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> I don't likes seaing people get baned for pour gramer you no those new fones shure can mess up you're spelling so he should just try to be kool and relax and be learned on stuff. jest sayin"



An American using irony? 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 4, 2017)

Good Bye!

Have a good day!

If it turns out that you were just having a really bad day or something, this group can be pretty forgiving as well.


----------



## cosmetal (Dec 4, 2017)

anachronism said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't likes seaing people get baned for pour gramer you no those new fones shure can mess up you're spelling so he should just try to be kool and relax and be learned on stuff. jest sayin"
> ...



We are allowed to drink your imported beer, why can't we be allowed to use your imported irony? :roll: 

Bottom line - the Queen said that if we know how to spell it, we are allowed to use it. :wink: 

James


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 4, 2017)

This is what he said that I would have banned him instantly for;

"Please either help or shut up. So sick of fools pratting about when I am asking a question."

That is it for me. He apparently feels superior to everyone else.

Jim


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 4, 2017)

anachronism said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't likes seaing people get baned for pour gramer you no those new fones shure can mess up you're spelling so he should just try to be kool and relax and be learned on stuff. jest sayin"
> ...



Don't pick on him. He's from Iowa. That's how they write.

They make good wheat and corn though


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 4, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > silversaddle1 said:
> ...



Hey buddy. Don't insult me. I live in Iowa, by the grace of God almighty, I was born in *Nebraska*!


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 4, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > anachronism said:
> ...


Lol...my best friend in college was from Nebraska. Smart kid. Valedictorian of his high school class. His graduating class was 3.

He literally rode his horse to school. 

Now....I'm in the country, but my daughters class probably has 180 kids.

Completely different world out there!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Dec 4, 2017)

Talking about how things have changed. I went to school in Valentine Nebraska in the mid 70's. I would bet at that time one in three vehicles in the school parking lot had a gun in it, in plain view. 

Silversaddle, are you any where near Ottumwa? I have some close friends from there.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 4, 2017)

Shark said:


> Talking about how things have changed. I went to school in Valentine Nebraska in the mid 70's. I would bet at that time one in three vehicles in the school parking lot had a gun in it, in plain view.
> 
> Silversaddle, are you any where near Ottumwa? I have some close friends from there.



No, we are over by Omaha. Valentine huh? LOL!!! My father grew up in Crookston, my grandmother lived in Woodlake the whole time I was growing up. Sandhills, God's country!


----------



## Shark (Dec 4, 2017)

We lived in Crookston for a couple of years. Valentine was the closest school for us. I rode a bicycle those 13 miles from school home.


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 4, 2017)

Shark said:


> Talking about how things have changed. I went to school in Valentine Nebraska in the mid 70's. I would bet at that time one in three vehicles in the school parking lot had a gun in it, in plain view.



It didn't change too much until Columbine.

Up until I graduated HS, the wood shop still broke down, refinished and hot blued a shotgun as part of woodshop 1. You brought it on the bus and took it home on the bus.

Now there is no wood shop! 

I think I always had a gun in my car, it was just part of working on the farm. I started carrying a knife daily in sixth grade. 

My assistant principal routinely took the high risk kids (especially those being raised by a single mom) hunting and fishing with him to try to connect with them. 

I graduated in 98.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 4, 2017)

What year did you live in Crookston?


----------



## Shark (Dec 4, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> What year did you live in Crookston?



Around 1974-1975 when we first moved there. We left there and moved to Ainsworth for a couple of years.


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 5, 2017)

cosmetal said:


> Bottom line - the Queen said that if we know how to spell it, we are allowed to use it.


On behalf of Her Majesty, I request that you immediately cease use of any and all compounds containing aluminium or sulphur! :lol: 


BTW, I agree with Jim.


----------

